# Non volevo niente di più



## alessandra (23 Agosto 2011)

*Non volevo niente di più*

gia...non volevo niente di piu da quella storia ma lui?lui libero,io sposata,lui forse troppo innamorato io non abbastanza,lui che ad un certo punto inizia a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia che ha contro di me,mi chiede di non cercarlo,che sarà lui a farlo quando gli sarà passata....poi mi ritrovo msg carini all'improvviso sul cellulare,io che non so che cavolo pensare;beh,perchè se è realmente innamorato(me lo ha detto di amarmi)credo che sarò io a non cercarlo piu!Non ha nessun'altra storia,e il punto è che non sono stata molto chiara con lui,nel senso di non avergli mai detto che non sapevo cosa provassi seriamente per lui?dite che dovrei lasciarlo stare,che lui sapesse cosa provasse e ha preferito lasciarmi andare?....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> gia...non volevo niente di piu da quella storia ma lui?lui libero,io sposata,lui forse troppo innamorato io non abbastanza,lui che ad un certo punto inizia a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia che ha contro di me,mi chiede di non cercarlo,che sarà lui a farlo quando gli sarà passata....poi mi ritrovo msg carini all'improvviso sul cellulare,io che non so che cavolo pensare;beh,perchè se è realmente innamorato(me lo ha detto di amarmi)credo che sarò io a non cercarlo piu!Non ha nessun'altra storia,e il punto è che non sono stata molto chiara con lui,nel senso di non avergli mai detto che non sapevo cosa provassi seriamente per lui?dite che dovrei lasciarlo stare,che lui sapesse cosa provasse e ha preferito lasciarmi andare?....


No tu hai bisogno di fare ricerca avanzata:
Nome utente: Zona del disastro.
Leggi...
Capisci...
Ciao Ale...


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

No, semplicemente il suo counter è arrivato a zero e condividere la donna che si ama con altri è quanto di più deleterio per una persona, se ci si si ama un poco bisogna sapere che non c'è amore che vale la propria salute.
Auguri e forse è meglio che ripensi al tuo matrimonio per bene, è finitissimo.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Se lui è innamorato e tu no, fai uno più uno e lascialo stare, anzi mandalo via tu.


----------



## alessandra (23 Agosto 2011)

ok,ho letto i post di zona del disastro...mio Dio ...se non si vivono in prima persona certe situazioni non si puo comprendere il dolore che si arreca agli altri...mi sono lasciata andare  anche se non ero sicura al 100% di amarlo...restando con 2 piedi in una scarpa...da un mese vado da una terapeuta la quale mi ha consigliato di lasciare mio marito,e di recuperare la fiducia dell'altro...non posso dire di non essere d'accordo con lei,infatti credo sia l'unica strada da percorrere.....


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ok,ho letto i post di zona del disastro...mio Dio ...se non si vivono in prima persona certe situazioni non si puo comprendere il dolore che si arreca agli altri...mi sono lasciata andare  anche se non ero sicura al 100% di amarlo...restando con 2 piedi in una scarpa...da un mese vado da una terapeuta la quale mi ha consigliato di lasciare mio marito,e di recuperare la fiducia dell'altro...non posso dire di non essere d'accordo con lei,infatti credo sia l'unica strada da percorrere.....


Bella cazzata detta dal terapeuta, davvero bella cazzata per finire con una battaglia legale in cui tu perderai tutto e di brutto, di certo la dignità, ma è tanto vero che la dignità si vende tanto al kilo ormai.
Tu dovevi lasciare tuo marito e stare sola un poco, "S.O.L.A." un poco per capire chi eri e cosa volevi, a prescindere il tuo rapporto con tuo marito è morto per via del tradimento tuo e di certo il rapporto con l'altro non vale una cicca perchè sporco come la lettiera di un gatto che soffre di diarrea, brutte immagini ma che descrivono la differenza da un amore vero e bello.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ok,ho letto i post di zona del disastro...mio Dio ...se non si vivono in prima persona certe situazioni non si puo comprendere il dolore che si arreca agli altri...mi sono lasciata andare  anche se non ero sicura al 100% di amarlo...restando con 2 piedi in una scarpa...da un mese vado da una terapeuta la quale mi ha consigliato di lasciare mio marito,e di recuperare la fiducia dell'altro...non posso dire di non essere d'accordo con lei,infatti credo sia l'unica strada da percorrere.....


Uno psicologo che ti consiglia di lasciare il partner o chicchesia, è uno psicologo poco serio secondo me.

Comunque, va da sè che le storie adulterine sono proprio un toccasana per le persone.... nel 80% dei casi si finisce dallo psicologo! Ahahahah!!!

Senti permettimi una personalissima opinione: è troppo semplice sentirsi innamorati dell'amante. Ricordati che una volta che sarà diventato partner ufficiale, la sua figura perderà molto sex appeal... somigliando sempre di più a quel povero disgraziato di tuo marito.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bella cazzata detta dal terapeuta, davvero bella cazzata per finire con una battaglia legale in cui tu perderai tutto e di brutto, di certo la dignità, ma è tanto vero che la dignità si vende tanto al kilo ormai.
> Tu dovevi lasciare tuo marito e stare sola un poco, "S.O.L.A." un poco per capire chi eri e cosa volevi, a prescindere il tuo rapporto con tuo marito è morto per via del tradimento tuo e di certo il rapporto con l'altro non vale una cicca perchè sporco come la lettiera di un gatto che soffre di diarrea, brutte immagini ma che descrivono la differenza da un amore vero e bello.


Quoto


----------



## alessandra (23 Agosto 2011)

non credi che cio che ha detto la mia terapeuta sia basato sulle  mie dichiarazioni fatte a lei?poi,solo perchè si è tradito non vuol dire che l'altro rapporto debba essere sporco "come la lattiera di un gatto con la diarrea"perchè se fosse stato cosi,non sarei andata in terapia x fare chiarezza dentro di me,nè starei qui a chiedere pareri e opinioni ma starei a scoparmi qualcuno....


----------



## alessandra (23 Agosto 2011)

Ps:il mio matrimonio aveva anche altri problemi,per questo si è espressa in questi termini..


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> non credi che cio che ha detto la mia terapeuta sia basato sulle  mie dichiarazioni fatte a lei?poi,solo perchè si è tradito non vuol dire che l'altro rapporto debba essere sporco "come la *lattiera* di un gatto con la diarrea"perchè se fosse stato cosi,non sarei andata in terapia x fare chiarezza dentro di me,nè starei qui a chiedere pareri e opinioni ma starei a scoparmi qualcuno....


lettiera.
chi si lamenta perché lui fugge, chi la vuole cotta, chi la vuole cruda.
che mondo difficile


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto


Kid, a volte i terapeuti ti dicono quello che vuoi sentirti dire (dipende dalla loro scuola) e quelli sono i peggiori. La realtà brutta è che una persona non ha diritto di seguire le proprie aspettative sempre e comunque, a volte certe scelte ne precludono altre e questa donna si è preclusa due scelte ed è lampante come l'esistenza della morte, no???
Poi per me hai ragione te, amare l'amante è  banale e quanto mai falsata come sensazione, appena diventa parter ufficiale diventerebbe probabilmente il prossimo cornuto.

Alessandra, permettimi di dire che il tuo terapeuta è un buffone di prima categoria vista la tua frase che lo dimostra. Tu non puoi che dire al terapeuta le balle che dici a te stessa...come fa lui a capire chi ami e come ami? Più saggio è sapere chi non ami, certamente entrambi.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> Ps:il mio matrimonio aveva anche altri problemi,per questo si è espressa in questi termini..


Posso? Chiedi troppe cose senza darci materiale per giudicare. Che mi dici di quello che ti ho scritto io poco più su?


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, a volte i terapeuti ti dicono quello che vuoi sentirti dire (dipende dalla loro scuola) e quelli sono i peggiori. La realtà brutta è che una persona non ha diritto di seguire le proprie aspettative sempre e comunque, a volte certe scelte ne precludono altre e questa donna si è preclusa due scelte ed è lampante come l'esistenza della morte, no???
> Poi per me hai ragione te, *amare l'amante è  banale e quanto mai falsata come sensazione*, appena diventa parter ufficiale diventerebbe probabilmente il prossimo cornuto.
> 
> Alessandra, permettimi di dire che il tuo terapeuta è un buffone di prima categoria vista la tua frase che lo dimostra. Tu non puoi che dire al terapeuta le balle che dici a te stessa...come fa lui a capire chi ami e come ami? Più saggio è sapere chi non ami, certamente entrambi.


L'unica cosa certa di tutta sta storia.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'unica cosa certa di tutta sta storia.


Kid, lo sai tu perchè ex traditore, lo so io perchè tradito due volte e ho visto come si svolge il dopo, ma non lo ha ben presente Alessandra. Se ami una persona non la metti in condizioni brutte e difficili, se ami una persona non la trasformi in tuo amante, c'è differenza tra amore e passione, una differenza come tra pane e pizza.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bella cazzata detta dal terapeuta, davvero bella cazzata per finire con una battaglia legale in cui tu perderai tutto e di brutto, di certo la dignità, ma è tanto vero che la dignità si vende tanto al kilo ormai.
> Tu dovevi lasciare tuo marito e stare sola un poco, "S.O.L.A." un poco per capire chi eri e cosa volevi, a prescindere il tuo rapporto con tuo marito è morto per via del tradimento tuo e di certo il rapporto con l'altro non vale una cicca perchè sporco come la lettiera di un gatto che soffre di diarrea, brutte immagini ma che descrivono la differenza da un amore vero e bello.


Ma chi sei tu per dire che il rapporto con l'altro non vale una cicca?
Non sarebbe sai la prima donna...che chiude con un marito che non vale lui una cicca, e si unisce ad un nuovo uomo eh?
Mi dispiace Daniele...ma in un matrimonio darsi per scontati è deleterio eh?
Ah adesso è mia moglie e non andrà più via da me...
Quanti uomini sbagliano a vedere nella moglie un loro possesso...
Mi dispiace...ma di fatto non va così...
Più trascuriamo il nostro partner...più potenzialmente siamo noi a infilarci le corna in testa eh?
Ciupa Daniele!


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, lo sai tu perchè ex traditore, lo so io perchè tradito due volte e ho visto come si svolge il dopo, ma non lo ha ben presente Alessandra. Se ami una persona non la metti in condizioni brutte e difficili, se ami una persona non la trasformi in tuo amante, c'è differenza tra amore e passione, una differenza come tra pane e pizza.


Purtroppo l'amore altruistico è una cosa rara e forse estinta.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> non credi che cio che ha detto la mia terapeuta sia basato sulle  mie dichiarazioni fatte a lei?poi,solo perchè si è tradito non vuol dire che l'altro rapporto debba essere sporco "come la lattiera di un gatto con la diarrea"perchè se fosse stato cosi,non sarei andata in terapia x fare chiarezza dentro di me,nè starei qui a chiedere pareri e opinioni ma starei a scoparmi qualcuno....


Ciao Alessandra anche se sei nuova e io qua'vengo poco saprai certo chi sono,qualora non fosse cosi',sono un traditore come te,unp dei pochi che ha il coraggio di dirlo,e infatti.......sono spesso sotto''fuoco nemico''.
Curiosita'vivo ora una storia simile,lei single...e mi permetto di dirti che hai fatto malissimo a fare diventare la cosa, amore.Scopro l'acqua calda,ma i/le single,sono pericolosi/e,hanno il brutto vizio di innamorarsi.
Al primo cenno di''amore''io scappo,tu avresti gia'dovuto averlo fatto.
Dal momento che non sono piu'un ragazzino,purtroppo...mi permetto un'altro consigliosicanalisti etc....tempo e soldi cacciati via,sono inutili.Poi forse io ho troppo autostima e determinazione,ma credimi non servono a niente.


----------



## alessandra (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso? Chiedi troppe cose senza darci materiale per giudicare. Che mi dici di quello che ti ho scritto io poco più su?


molti mi dicono la stessa cosa,che una cosa è essere amnti,una cosa è vivere la  quotidianeità...non credo che la mia terapeuta mi dica ciò che voglio sentirmi dire....io non le ho mai detto di amare mio marito da quan do sto in terapia..è una conclusione dettata da quello che le dico io,lei vuole il mio bene che sia con mio marito o con l'altro,a lei non importa....vuole il mio bene!Ed è ovvio che questo mio bene non è stare con mio marito.....che è stato mancante in tutto e x tutto,che mi tratta come una figlia,che è complice della madre al punto da dargli le chiavi di casa nostra e farla sbirciare nelle nostre cose quando siamo a lavoro perchè vuole a tutti i costi competere con me...mi fermo,non vado oltre....


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Conte, quante donne si accontentano di quella finzione che è l'amante? Ammazza, quante donne brutte ci sono al mondo? Non brutte perchè lo sono, ma perchè credono di esserlo e quanto meglio c'è per loro di un rapporto partito male a prescindere? Le finzioni servono a questo, a portarci sul letto di morte e dire "cazzo, che cretino/a sono stato/a a non capire che per non accontentarmi mi sono accontentato/a"!
La mia prima ex  è la donna di uno dei più presi per il sedere dentitsti di Ferrara, avrà pure i soldi, ma la dignità di persona è scomparsa da anni, meglio averne almeno un minimo. Pensa che c'è gente che va a vedere la Spal che lo cita coma barzelletta vivente.
Poi c'è gente come me che si accontenta conoscia di farlo, ma è una scelta di vita, una necessità per evitare altro.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Alessandra anche se sei nuova e io qua'vengo poco saprai certo chi sono,qualora non fosse cosi',sono un traditore come te,unp dei pochi che ha il coraggio di dirlo,e infatti.......sono spesso sotto''fuoco nemico''.
> Curiosita'vivo ora una storia simile,lei single...e mi permetto di dirti che hai fatto malissimo a fare diventare la cosa, amore.Scopro l'acqua calda,ma i/le single,sono pericolosi/e,hanno il brutto vizio di innamorarsi.
> Al primo cenno di''amore''io scappo,tu avresti gia'dovuto averlo fatto.
> Dal momento che non sono piu'un ragazzino,purtroppo...mi permetto un'altro consigliosicanalisti etc....tempo e soldi cacciati via,sono inutili.Poi forse io ho troppo autostima e determinazione,ma credimi non servono a niente.


Tutto giusto Lothar, infatti ti quoto.

Unica nota negativa: qui dentro siamo in maggior parte traditori... ma un conto è esserlo, un altro vantarsene.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> molti mi dicono la stessa cosa,che una cosa è essere amnti,una cosa è vivere la  quotidianeità...non credo che la mia terapeuta mi dica ciò che voglio sentirmi dire....io non le ho mai detto di amare mio marito da quan do sto in terapia..è una conclusione dettata da quello che le dico io,lei vuole il mio bene che sia con mio marito o con l'altro,a lei non importa....vuole il mio bene!Ed è ovvio che questo mio bene non è stare con mio marito.....che è stato mancante in tutto e x tutto,che mi tratta come una figlia,che è complice della madre al punto da dargli le chiavi di casa nostra e farla sbirciare nelle nostre cose quando siamo a lavoro perchè vuole a tutti i costi competere con me...mi fermo,non vado oltre....


Ok, ssei una donna senza palle, adesso cosa vuoi sapere? Ma puoi valutare il fatto di non passare da un uomo all'altro come una "figlia", ma imparare ad essere  una donna? Cavoli, potrai avere tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma ti rendi conto che hai tradito? Ti rendi conto di aver fatto una azione infantile? Dimostra a te stessa chi sei e cosa vali, ma dimostralo per davvero.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> gia...non volevo niente di piu da quella storia ma lui?lui libero,io sposata,lui forse troppo innamorato io non abbastanza,lui che ad un certo punto inizia a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia che ha contro di me,mi chiede di non cercarlo,che sarà lui a farlo quando gli sarà passata....poi mi ritrovo msg carini all'improvviso sul cellulare,io che non so che cavolo pensare;beh,perchè se è realmente innamorato(me lo ha detto di amarmi)credo che sarò io a non cercarlo piu!Non ha nessun'altra storia,e il punto è che non sono stata molto chiara con lui,nel senso di non avergli mai detto che non sapevo cosa provassi seriamente per lui?*dite che dovrei lasciarlo stare,*che lui sapesse cosa provasse e ha preferito lasciarmi andare?....


SI


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto


anch'io


----------



## alessandra (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ssei una donna senza palle, adesso cosa vuoi sapere? Ma puoi valutare il fatto di non passare da un uomo all'altro come una "figlia", ma imparare ad essere  una donna? Cavoli, potrai avere tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma ti rendi conto che hai tradito? Ti rendi conto di aver fatto una azione infantile? Dimostra a te stessa chi sei e cosa vali, ma dimostralo per davvero.


infatti voglio dimostrarlo...chiudendo un matrimonio che non ha senso di esistere


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'unica cosa certa di tutta sta storia.


riquoto entrambi


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> infatti voglio dimostrarlo...chiudendo un matrimonio che non ha senso di esistere


Mi auguro solo sia una decisione indipendente dall'altro che ti aspetta.... altrimenti è una cazzata.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> riquoto entrambi


Quoto i tuoi quote per i miei quote fatti quotando Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi auguro solo sia indipendente dall'altro che ti aspetta.... altrimenti è una cazzata.


Quoto, l'altro non deve essere il motivo di questa scelta, se no si passa da una situazione infantile all'altra, con buona pace di tuo marito che allora avrebbe avuto un poco di ragione nel trattarti da figlia e non da moglie.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ssei una donna senza palle, adesso cosa vuoi sapere? Ma *puoi valutare il fatto di non passare da un uomo all'altro come una "figlia", ma imparare ad essere  una donna?* Cavoli, potrai avere tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma ti rendi conto che hai tradito? Ti rendi conto di aver fatto una azione infantile? Dimostra a te stessa chi sei e cosa vali, ma dimostralo per davvero.


sul grassetto mi inchino


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tutto giusto Lothar, infatti ti quoto.
> 
> Unica nota negativa: qui dentro siamo in maggior parte traditori... ma un conto è esserlo, un altro vantarsene.


Forse erroneamente lo interpreti tu cosi',io non ne me ne sono mai vantato,se l'ho fatto e'stato per..buttare benzina sul fuoco.
Maggioranza traditori??Tu lo sei stato,e uno,poi ne conosco altre due piu'il Conte,siamo in cinque,vabbe'6 con la nuova amica...ti sembra una maggioranza???


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

LOthar, è una maggioranza, fidati. Sono molti di più  i traditori o ex traditori, ma considera che tu non consideri come tali i pentiti.
Traditi, saremo meno di 5.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse erroneamente lo interpreti tu cosi',io non ne me ne sono mai vantato,se l'ho fatto e'stato per..buttare benzina sul fuoco.
> Maggioranza traditori??Tu lo sei stato,e uno,poi ne conosco altre due piu'il Conte,siamo in cinque,vabbe'6 con la nuova amica...ti sembra una maggioranza???


Fidati ce ne sono molti di più, il problema è che i più sono occasionali.

Farfalla, Sabina, la Matraini e il Papero però sono dimenticanze imperdonabili.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Ah, tra i traditi ci stai anche tu Kid, che eri problemartico come traditore, ma come tradito hai diritto alla palma d'oro!!!


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, tra i traditi ci stai anche tu Kid, che eri problemartico come traditore, ma come tradito hai diritto alla palma d'oro!!!


Certo, io sono doppiamente problematico, visto che ho ingoiato entrambe le pillole (la rossa e la blu) e ho seguito nella sua tana il bianconiglio.

Dimenticavo di dire che dentro c'ho trovato solo un gran casino e zero serenità.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

cazzo, dovevi scegliere e invece ingordo come non mai hai voluto tutto e subito!!! Golosone, ti piacciono le esperienze della vita, la prossima sarà sesso di gruppo con degli Oranghi, ti sta???


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Fidati ce ne sono molti di più, il problema è che i più sono occasionali.
> 
> Farfalla, Sabina, la Matraini e il Papero però sono dimenticanze imperdonabili.


Io intendo chi ora vive storie clandestine,non chi le ha vissute,vedi Papero.
Sabi non conta perche'non viene piu',ma la sua storia continua.rimango io e la tipa nuova...due....come il Conte anch'io ho sempre ragione....ma questo lo sapevo gia'da solo


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> LOthar, è una maggioranza, fidati. Sono molti di più  i traditori o ex traditori, ma considera che tu non consideri come tali i pentiti.
> Traditi, saremo meno di 5.


spannometricamente 
e senza pretesa di esaustività

traditori
sabina farfalla elisa quintina kid (poi tradito) lothar papero bastardodentro insonne chiaramatraini annaa nausicaa massimomeridio

amanti
minnie (poi tradita) zonadel disastro

traditi
io daniele chiccavs simy luigi alceveloce niko illuso sienne marì tenebroso tradito sole (poi traditrice)

osservatori
stermi oscuro tuba


con adeguata collaborazione penso potremmo scoprire che traditi e traditori si equivalgono


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io intendo chi ora vive storie clandestine,non chi le ha vissute,vedi Papero.
> Sabi non conta perche'non viene piu',ma la sua storia continua.rimango io e la tipa nuova...due....*come il Conte anch'io ho sempre ragione....ma questo lo sapevo gia'da solo*


2 cazzate al prezzo di 1

ultimi giorni di saldi? :carneval:


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io intendo chi ora vive storie clandestine,non chi le ha vissute,vedi Papero.
> Sabi non conta perche'non viene piu',ma la sua storia continua.rimango io e la tipa nuova...due....come il Conte anch'io ho sempre ragione....ma questo lo sapevo gia'da solo


Non è che se uno non è un traditore seriale, perde il titolo di fedifrago eh.... troppo comodo! 

Anche perchè rimango dell'idea che se si passa la linea una volta, lo si rifarà con ancora meno fatica in futuro.

Si rimane traditori per sempre, almeno nell'animo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, quante donne si accontentano di quella finzione che è l'amante? Ammazza, quante donne brutte ci sono al mondo? Non brutte perchè lo sono, ma perchè credono di esserlo e quanto meglio c'è per loro di un rapporto partito male a prescindere? Le finzioni servono a questo, a portarci sul letto di morte e dire "cazzo, che cretino/a sono stato/a a non capire che per non accontentarmi mi sono accontentato/a"!
> La mia prima ex  è la donna di uno dei più presi per il sedere dentitsti di Ferrara, avrà pure i soldi, ma la dignità di persona è scomparsa da anni, meglio averne almeno un minimo. Pensa che c'è gente che va a vedere la Spal che lo cita coma barzelletta vivente.
> Poi c'è gente come me che si accontenta conoscia di farlo, ma è una scelta di vita, una necessità per evitare altro.


Mi dispiace per te Daniele, ma conosco molto bene, alcune donne, che non si accontentano dell'amante, ma che vivono la presenza maschile nella loro vita, in funzione meramente di piacere...donne che non vorrebbero un marito neanche dopo morte eh? Parla un po' con donne che hanno avuto per anni un uomo in casa, da lavare, stirare e accudire...donne che hanno imparato che sole e indipendenti è meglio...donne stanche orbe di vivere la loro vita in funzione di un uomo...
Daniele...il 75% delle separazioni parte da donne stufe orbe del loro marito...eheheheeheheh...
Non è che si accontentano...si pappano solo la crema dell'amore...quella che si vede nei film...no?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è che se uno non è un traditore seriale, perde il titolo di fedifrago eh.... troppo comodo!
> 
> Anche perchè rimango dell'idea che se si passa la linea una volta, lo si rifarà con ancora meno fatica in futuro.
> 
> Si rimane traditori per sempre, almeno nell'animo.


Sbagli....vedi un conto e'vivere,diciamo in diretta,la cosa con annessi e connessi,altra come Daniele,e'solo un'esempio,parlare di una cosa di tre anni fa'.
Quando la mia ''storia''attuale finira',non mi considerero'un'infedele,tornero'ad essere un bravo marito,mica e'un marchio Kid.
Poi che dopo una volta sia tutto piu'semplice e banale,e'ovvio,dopo non hai paura di niente,sai gia'che ti aspetta l'inferno,o il paradiso,perche'il tradimento e'questo,a giorni alterni.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ok,ho letto i post di zona del disastro...mio Dio ...se non si vivono in prima persona certe situazioni non si puo comprendere il dolore che si arreca agli altri...mi sono lasciata andare  anche se non ero sicura al 100% di amarlo...restando con 2 piedi in una scarpa...da un mese vado da una terapeuta la quale mi ha consigliato di lasciare mio marito,e di recuperare la fiducia dell'altro...non posso dire di non essere d'accordo con lei,infatti credo sia l'unica strada da percorrere.....


Un terapeuta non può dare questo tipo di consigli, non deve essere lui a dirti cosa fare, dopo un solo mese poi. Te lo dico perché sono del ramo e queste cose non si fanno. Tu devi arrivare alla consapevolezza di ciò che veramente vuoi. Fai attenzione.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Siamo rimasti un pò tutti allibiti dal suo terapeuta....


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

E' vero, io lo vedo come un marchio e come tale, incancellabile.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 2 cazzate al prezzo di 1
> 
> ultimi giorni di saldi? :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Siamo rimasti un pò tutti allibiti dal suo terapeuta....


Ha preso la laurea con topo gigio:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, a volte i terapeuti ti dicono quello che vuoi sentirti dire (dipende dalla loro scuola) e *quelli sono i peggiori*.


Dipende. Se ti dicono cosa vuoi sentire, si mettono al livello del paziente e cercano entrare in contatto con il vero "ego". E' la base fondamentale per comprendere e sollecitare una situazione dove il paziente si sente ad agio e comunica un sacco di informazioni utili al terapeuta, come ad esempio i desideri personali a tutti i livelli.

E' una tecnica ipnotica, che per l'altro applichiamo tutti i giorni con grande abilità, per ottenere dal nostro prossimo, ma soprattutto dai nostri capi, le risposte che vogliamo. In questi casi la tecnica si chiama, fra l'altro, "leccaculo".

Che il terapeuta non fa il leccaculo al suo paziente dovrebbe essere chiaro. Ma a volte serve fare finta per entrare nei dettagli di una storia che alla fine portano a una soluzione. Devi considerare anche il fatto che il terapeuta non sente l'altra "campana". Per cui dovrà concentrarsi su quello che ha: solo il paziente.


----------



## orchidea (23 Agosto 2011)

*mah*

Ehhhhh
Ecco la mia storia all'incontraio we....
CHe dire??? lasciallo in pace quel povero  cristo che  colpe non ne ha se si è innamorato....
Vedi nelle storie cosi non basta e non serve dire .... guarda sono sposata (è un lavarsi la coscienza)
o niente implicazioni sentimentali ( e allora solo sesso niente sms msaancerie etc ettc)
Mi spiace essere cruda e polemica e risulterò pure repressa...
ma vedi le ragioni del cuore hannno le loro strade ingote allla razionalità.
Lui ha gettato rabbia.... bhe minimo.. ma mica ce l'ha con te sai?
Ce l'ha con se stesso probabimente, perchè purtroppo il cuore in lui ha vinto sulla razionalita..
sono storie impari e chi ne soffre è sempre la persona piu debole (il sinngle) ma anche lunico che vie di amore e sentimento...
Lascialo  in pace non rovinargli la vita, starà male molto male.. ma troverà una persona che lo amerà davvvero.
Scusa la mia di rabbia, ma sono stata dll'altra parte.. e fa male!!!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dipende. Se ti dicono cosa vuoi sentire, si mettono al livello del paziente e cercano entrare in contatto con il vero "ego". E' la base fondamentale per comprendere e sollecitare una situazione dove il paziente si sente ad agio e comunica un sacco di informazioni utili al terapeuta, come ad esempio i desideri personali a tutti i livelli.
> 
> E' una tecnica ipnotica, che per l'altro applichiamo tutti i giorni con grande abilità, per ottenere dal nostro prossimo, ma soprattutto dai nostri capi, le risposte che vogliamo. In questi casi la tecnica si chiama, fra l'altro, "leccaculo".
> 
> Che il terapeuta non fa il leccaculo al suo paziente dovrebbe essere chiaro. Ma a volte serve fare finta per entrare nei dettagli di una storia che alla fine portano a una soluzione. Devi considerare anche il fatto che il terapeuta non sente l'altra "campana". Per cui dovrà concentrarsi su quello che ha: solo il paziente.


Un'amica di mia moglie dopo la separazione e'tanto peggiorata con le storie di psicanalisti,corsi autostima,percorsi nuovi...etc....da queste storie bisogna tirarsi furoi da soli,o al limite con l'aiuto di un'amico.
Bisogna esserti forti e provvisti di palle,virtu'poco conosciute qua'dentro,altro che lettino dallo psichiatria...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Un'amica di mia moglie dopo la separazione e'tanto peggiorata con le storie di psicanalisti,corsi autostima,percorsi nuovi...etc....da queste storie bisogna tirarsi furoi da soli,o al limite con l'aiuto di un'amico.
> Bisogna esserti forti e provvisti di palle,virtu'poco conosciute qua'dentro,altro che lettino dallo psichiatria...


Lothar, è come quando ti rivolgi ad un qualsiasi professionista. Se ti si rompe il televisore e non sei capace di aggiustartelo da solo, chiami uno che lo sappia fare. Nessuno è onniscente ed è normale trovarsi a chiedere i servizi di professionisti. Purtroppo, come in tutti i campi, puoi trovare quello bravo e quello meno bravo.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, è come quando ti rivolgi ad un qualsiasi professionista. Se ti si rompe il televisore e non sei capace di aggiustartelo da solo, chiami uno che lo sappia fare. Nessuno è onniscente ed è normale trovarsi a chiedere i servizi di professionisti. Purtroppo, come in tutti i campi, puoi trovare quello bravo e quello meno bravo.


Non mi fraintendere Tubarao,lungi da me disconoscere una professionalita',tra l'altro affine,io sono laureato in sociologia....siamo li'.
Ne ho conosciute 2 che esercitavamo,ovvio mica per un consulto,e'ti dico che erano piu'fuori dei loro pazienti.
Pero'concorderai che si hanno palle e autostima,il loro aiuto non necessita.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non mi fraintendere Tubarao,lungi da me disconoscere una professionalita',tra l'altro affine,io sono laureato in sociologia....siamo li'.
> Ne ho conosciute 2 che esercitavamo,ovvio mica per un consulto,e'ti dico che erano piu'fuori dei loro pazienti.
> Pero'concorderai che si hanno palle e autostima,il loro aiuto non necessita.


 bisognerebbe interrogarsi su cosa voglia dire "avere le palle" perché ci sono volte nelle quali riconoscere di avere bisogno di aiuto è tutt'altro che una prova di debolezza.
è debole colui che non ha la lucidità per vedere oltre il suo naso, al di là dello steccato mentale che si è costruito


----------



## orchidea (23 Agosto 2011)

La psiconanalisi aiuta solo per smuovere qualccosa dentro per farci pensare.
Inanzitutto ammettere che non si  è capace di affrontare certe cose da soli, ammettere che si ha bisogno, ammettere che si sta male è  un grande passo avanti.
Credo che negli ultimi decenni la psicoanalisi abbia rubato diversi soldi a povera gente, gente che rimane imbrigliata nellle dinamiche analista/paziente.
Eh si... pare infatti che le loro cure non finiscano mai!
Ce ne sono pochi che dicano, bhe caro/a sei guarita ora puoi camminare da sola... 
NO!
E' il paziente la paziente che deve rendersene conto.
Ma allora alla fine della giostra la psicoanalisi a cosa serve?
Semplicemente a vedere le cose da altri punti di vista, perchè ci sonno dei  meccanismi in cui  quando noi ci troviamo dentro al film non riusciamo a vedere come questo film è da fuori!
Poi però ... è il paziente che deve camminare da solo, che deve attuare dei cambiamenti, se non c'è volonta se si vuole solo farsi  compatire è inutile spendere 300/400 euro al mese! Meglio andare in Brasile o Giamaica!! ( l'autostima poi cresce di sicuro)
Poi un altro fatto!
Quello li sul divano che ne sa di noi? che ne sa realmente di ciò che noi proviamo? di come è stata la nostra infanzia e di come l'abbiamo vissuta?
Che ne sa perhcè mio  padre è alcolizzato?
Che ne sa perchè ho tradito?
CHe  ne sa perche mi hanno tradito?
Riessc ad entrare anche nel cuore e nelle menti delle persone che ci circcondano solo dai nmostri racconti?? (spesso abbelliti o demoliti  dal nostro immaginario?)
Scusate l'off topic...
Sono solo considerazioni di una povera imbecille che è stata in terapia per diversi anni, ho detto basta a loro ed agli antidepresivi, allla fine se non mi muovvevo io starei ancora su  quel divano un ora a settimana a 80 euro a settimana per rimanere tale e quale di come sono  ora.....
Per il semplice fatto, che  la medicina funziona solo se vogliamo  che funzioni.
E che il bastone serve da appoggio ma siamo noi che dobbiamo camminare..
altrimenti va bene farci prendere dal parkinson guardando 24h al giornno la televisione a casa...


----------



## Dragonfly (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, quante donne si accontentano di quella finzione che è l'amante? Ammazza, quante donne brutte ci sono al mondo? Non brutte perchè lo sono, ma perchè credono di esserlo e quanto meglio c'è per loro di un rapporto partito male a prescindere? Le finzioni servono a questo, a portarci sul letto di morte e dire "cazzo, che cretino/a sono stato/a a non capire che per non accontentarmi mi sono accontentato/a"!
> La mia prima ex  è la donna di uno dei più presi per il sedere dentitsti di Ferrara, avrà pure i soldi, ma la dignità di persona è scomparsa da anni, meglio averne almeno un minimo. Pensa che c'è gente che va a vedere la Spal che lo cita coma barzelletta vivente.
> Poi c'è gente come me che si accontenta conoscia di farlo, ma è una scelta di vita, una necessità per evitare altro.


Ci sono donne che sanno "vedere" bene la situazione e che sono soddisfatte così. Vedere l'amante con i difetti che ha, certo senza l'esperienza della quotidianità, come se si fosse "fidanzati". Perché ci deve per forza essere la quotidianità? E' una scelta della coppia. Ci sono donne che vivono questo "spazio speciale" senza illudersi. Uno spazio in cui c'è amore e che chi e' fuori non può giudicare.
Può giudicare solo il fatto che non sia corretto perché fatto alle spalle di altre persone.


----------



## Dragonfly (23 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> La psiconanalisi aiuta solo per smuovere qualccosa dentro per farci pensare.
> Inanzitutto ammettere che non si  è capace di affrontare certe cose da soli, ammettere che si ha bisogno, ammettere che si sta male è  un grande passo avanti.
> Credo che negli ultimi decenni la psicoanalisi abbia rubato diversi soldi a povera gente, gente che rimane imbrigliata nellle dinamiche analista/paziente.
> Eh si... pare infatti che le loro cure non finiscano mai!
> ...



La psicoanalisi ha tutto un settore di critica anche all'interno del settore della psicologia ed e' addirittura argomento di studio all'
università. Esistono altri tipi di psicoterapie più valide e brevi. Purtroppo anche in questo settore se non si sanno le cose tutto va a discapito dei pazienti.


----------



## Eleanor (23 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che sanno "vedere" bene la situazione e che sono soddisfatte così. Vedere l'amante con i difetti che ha, certo senza l'esperienza della quotidianità, come se si fosse "fidanzati". Perché ci deve per forza essere la quotidianità? E' una scelta della coppia. Ci sono donne che vivono questo "spazio speciale" senza illudersi. Uno spazio in cui c'è amore e che chi e' fuori non può giudicare.
> Può giudicare solo il fatto che non sia corretto perché fatto alle spalle di altre persone.


Spazio speciale in cui c'è amore?
Certo se si è in due a pensarla così, è possibile dare le definizioni che piu aggradano.
Puoi anche farlo vestire da superman, e giocare a farti salvare la vita, ma se si lanciasse la dalla finestra, ops! 
Certe cose si possono raccontare al nostro complice, o su un forum.
Ma nella vita reale, come alla forza di gravità, non si raccontano bugie.
Non si chiama amore, quello che amore non è.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non mi fraintendere Tubarao,*lungi da me disconoscere una professionalita',tra l'altro affine,io sono laureato in sociologia....siamo li'.*
> ............


in relazione al grassetto:

io non ci sono andata dallo psicologo

e in questo momento posso dire di esserne particolarmente lieta :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bisognerebbe interrogarsi su cosa voglia dire "avere le palle" perché ci sono volte nelle quali riconoscere di avere bisogno di aiuto è tutt'altro che una prova di debolezza.
> è debole colui che non ha la lucidità per vedere oltre il suo naso, al di là dello steccato mentale che si è costruito


e, passando a fare la persona seria:
ti quoto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in relazione al grassetto:
> 
> io non ci sono andata dallo psicologo
> 
> e in questo momento posso dire di esserne particolarmente lieta :carneval:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in relazione al grassetto:
> 
> io non ci sono andata dallo psicologo
> 
> e in questo momento posso dire di esserne particolarmente lieta :carneval:


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in relazione al grassetto:
> 
> io non ci sono andata dallo psicologo
> 
> e in questo momento posso dire di esserne particolarmente lieta :carneval:



siamo cane e gatto io e te,pero'ti dico brava.Spero che non mi capiti mai, mi arrangerei pure io pero'senza aiuto.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siamo cane e gatto io e te,pero'ti dico brava.Spero che non mi capiti mai, mi arrangerei pure io pero'senza aiuto.


la differenza è che io non ho bisogno di infarcire ogni mio post di variazioni sul tema:
sono unico
ho una gran classe
ho la laurea
come me nessuno mai
ho il coniuge strafigo
ho questo 
ho quello
ho ...
anche se sei appena iscritto certo mi conosci (quasta mi fa sempre ridere:mexican

chiediti perchè
e ricorda che
"la risposta è dentro di te ...
ma è quella sbagliata" :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio, ho una laurea in ingegneria, sono figo, ho un'Alfa Romeo d'epoca, ce l'ho più lungo di tutti, so fare un rutto da 5 minuti e quidi sono fine...che figaccione che sono, quasi quasi mi tromberei da solo =) Ovviamente sto scherzando.
Lothar, ma se ti ami così tanto, trombati un pochetto, no???


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Uno psicologo che ti consiglia di lasciare il partner o chicchesia, è uno psicologo poco serio secondo me.


 Mah, dipende dai casi...


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, ho una laurea in ingegneria, sono figo, ho un'Alfa Romeo d'epoca, ce l'ho più lungo di tutti, so fare un rutto da 5 minuti e quidi sono fine...che figaccione che sono, quasi quasi mi tromberei da solo =) Ovviamente sto scherzando.
> Lothar, ma se ti ami così tanto, trombati un pochetto, no???


 non fa una piega :sonar:


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2011)

Alessandra, tu parli tanto di lasciare tuo marito, ma di lasciare anche l'amante, visto che a quanto pare... non lo ami..?


----------



## Dragonfly (23 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Spazio speciale in cui c'è amore?
> Certo se si è in due a pensarla così, è possibile dare le definizioni che piu aggradano.
> Puoi anche farlo vestire da superman, e giocare a farti salvare la vita, ma se si lanciasse la dalla finestra, ops!
> Certe cose si possono raccontare al nostro complice, o su un forum.
> ...


E non si declassa a non amore quello che non si conosce. 
Non si può ragionare per stereotipi, ogni storia e' a se, ogni persona e' diversa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio, sono amministratore di forum, sono figo. sono potente


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Amoremio, sono amministratore di forum, sono figo. sono potente


Ma non ce lo hai più lungo...come la mettiamo??? Non bisogna essere fighi, ma strafighi!!! No??? Amoremio, dicci per che motivo sei una figona da paura???


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, ho una laurea in ingegneria, sono figo, ho un'Alfa Romeo d'epoca, ce l'ho più lungo di tutti, so fare un rutto da 5 minuti e quidi sono fine...che figaccione che sono, quasi quasi mi tromberei da solo =) Ovviamente sto scherzando.
> Lothar, ma se ti ami così tanto, trombati un pochetto, no???


caro Daniele come dite voi nella splendid Ferrara,forestieri visitatela e'bellissima,e le donne li'sono splendide,con quella cantilena veneta,molto dolce....a fag tot mi..sei rimasto solo tu a dirlo.ehm ehm facciamo un mini raduno di alfa?allora chiamiamo Chiara,e noi due,e vicino abbiamo la pista,come si chiama???in prov di Ro????ciao Dan


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la differenza è che io non ho bisogno di infarcire ogni mio post di variazioni sul tema:
> sono unico
> ho una gran classe
> ho la laurea
> ...


Ognuno è fatto a modo suo, e non diventa certo secondo i tuoi gusti, o dettami, pur di essere accettato da te...
C'è chi sente di aprire un 3d...solo perchè finalmente ha un lavoro no?
E chi come Lothar, ha bisogno sempre di mostrare i denti!...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> E non si declassa a non amore quello che non si conosce.
> Non si può ragionare per stereotipi, ogni storia e' a se, ogni persona e' diversa.


Bravissimo/a...ospite neutro ok?
Ti ho bloggato...
Una pecca qui dentro è che chi non è passato per certe cose, ci pontifica sopra...
E il traditore è fatto così, ed è fatto colà, pensa questo, pensa quello...gli amanti vivono questo...
Tutti film in testa e per giunta con regie scadenti...

QUello che non si conosce...ehm...spaventa...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma non ce lo hai più lungo...come la mettiamo??? Non bisogna essere fighi, ma strafighi!!! No??? Amoremio, dicci per che motivo sei una figona da paura???




rileva?

siamo su un forum, nel mondo virtuale,
e non ho interesse a partecipare ai raduni

potrei dirti di essere alta 1,80, di avere 5 lauree e 8 master, bionda, con un'ottava naturale di seno granitico, di avere capelli biondi non tinti e di essere la fidanzata segreta di berlusconi (il che, peraltro farebbe sorgere più di un dubbio sulla verosimiglianza dei titoli accademici)

ma di fronte a qualcuno che esplicita continuamente considerazioni  positive sulle proprie caratteristiche a me vengono i seguenti pensieri non necessariamente alternativi:
- che siano fasulle 
- che la reiterazione serva all'autore per autoconvincersi di non essere il poco che si sente


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno è fatto a modo suo, e *non diventa certo secondo i tuoi gusti, o dettami, pur di essere accettato da te...*
> C'è chi sente di aprire un 3d...solo perchè finalmente ha un lavoro no?
> E chi come Lothar, ha bisogno sempre di mostrare i denti!...


e chissenefrega non ce lo vogliamo mettere?

è fisiologico che ognuno si rappresenti come crede
e che ciascuno, leggendo, se ne faccia un'idea sulla base della propria esperienza e sensibilità


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rileva?
> 
> siamo su un forum, nel mondo virtuale,
> e non ho interesse a partecipare ai raduni
> ...


Ok...
Ma io posso testimoniare che il due giugno 2011, alle 20 ero a casa di Lothar, con sua moglie e i suoi figli, in una allegra cena...
E Lothar, non ha scritto nessuna palla...
Non è di quegli che dato che è virtuale, scrivono, non ho figli, e invece ne hanno tre, non sono sposato, invece sono sposati ecc...
Veramente Lothar è un uomo di quell'età, pieno di energia e vitalità, uno che ti dice, conte butta via la cicca e andiamo a fare bici assieme...
Sua moglie è davvero uno schianto...dimostra almeno dieci anni in meno di quello che ha...
Caso mai Lothar, si sente un molto e non un poco eh?
Di certo non è sfigato...
L'alfona c'è, la bellissima casa c'è, sua moglie ha una posizione lavorativa invidiabile, la ditta di Lothar c'è...
E sulla laurea di Lothar...c'è da togliersi il cappello...lui mandava avanti un'azienda e studiava di sera...mica è figlio di papà eh?
E ne vuoi un'altra?
Al mio convento sta un vecchio frate che fu professore di religione di Lothar...ha un ricordo bellissimo del padre di Lothar...un uomo vulcanico!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

a questo punto, estendendo ad un ulteriore contesto speculativo un aulico concetto testè reiterato, mi sento, dal più profondo del cuore di rappresentare il mio più sentito chissenefrega alla garanzia che tu dai di lui, a quella che lui dà a te e a quella per la quale tu invochi chiara
nonchè, più in generale, a tutta 'sta manfrina di emerite, vicendevoli garanzie su questioni che sono sostanzialmente collaterali a quelle da me espresse, che tu hai capito benissimo (penso) e che cerchi di buttare in caciara

e chiudo chè mi annoi


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma non ce lo hai più lungo...come la mettiamo??? Non bisogna essere fighi, ma strafighi!!! No??? Amoremio, dicci per che motivo sei una figona da paura???


Forumtradimentisticamente parlando, Amoremio è una strafiga da urlo.

Tutto il resto non rileva, neanche se fosse una che ferma il traffico mentre cammina.

PS: Amoremì l'IBAN per l'accredito lo mando dopo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rileva?
> 
> siamo su un forum, nel mondo virtuale,
> e non ho interesse a partecipare ai raduni
> ...


dovrei fare un sondaggio su quanto si crede che sia vero


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forumtradimentisticamente parlando, Amoremio è una strafiga da urlo.
> 
> Tutto il resto non rileva, neanche se fosse una che ferma il traffico mentre cammina.
> 
> PS: *Amoremì l'IBAN per l'accredito lo mando dopo *


attendo senza ansia
e così spero di te per quanto concerne l'accredito :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dovrei fare un sondaggio su quanto si crede che sia vero


fallo prima sulla classe di lothar
mi impegno a non partecipare al voto
(per non falsare i risultati, naturalmente :carneval


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fallo prima sulla classe di lothar
> mi impegno a non partecipare al voto
> (per non falsare i risultati, naturalmente :carneval


hmhm 

credo che abbiamo dato


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hmhm
> 
> credo che abbiamo dato


----------



## lothar57 (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rileva?
> 
> siamo su un forum, nel mondo virtuale,
> e non ho interesse a partecipare ai raduni
> ...


Io non ho mica raccontato niente di speciale,sei tu che ingigantisci,non mi sono mai vantato di niente,non e'il mio stile...e poi scusa cosa me ne viene in tasca??perche'dovrei farlo????
Poi il Conte ha visto che esisto,comunque tu e le altre maestre/i,fatemi un piacere:statemi alla larga....sono stato chiaro...grazie e spero di non avere piu' che fare con te,c'e un limite a tutto....


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io non ho mica raccontato niente di speciale,sei tu che ingigantisci,non mi sono mai vantato di niente,non e'il mio stile...e poi scusa cosa me ne viene in tasca??perche'dovrei farlo????
> Poi il Conte ha visto che esisto,comunque tu e le altre maestre/i,fatemi un piacere:statemi alla larga....sono stato chiaro...grazie e spero di non avere piu' che fare con te,*c'e un limite a tutto*....


lo pensavo anch'io
purtroppo dopo aver letto te non ne son più tanto convinta


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo pensavo anch'io
> purtroppo dopo aver letto te non ne son più tanto convinta


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Oddio che risate. Dai, non litigate. Suvvia. Lothar a volte te la tiri in maniera terribili, come se fossi ina fighetta, scusa ma si vede, forse è questo che da alquanto fastidio.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Oddio che risate. Dai, non litigate. Suvvia. Lothar a volte te la tiri in maniera terribili, come se fossi ina fighetta, scusa ma si vede, forse è questo che da alquanto fastidio.


ma io mica sto litigando


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

per chi mi chiedeva se volessi lasciare anche il mio amante...adesso non ci vediamo ne sentiamo(se non per litigare,ogni volta che gli mando un sms mi da della p.....)il motivo l'ho specificato all'inizio della discussione,non vuole essere solo un amante...temo di affrontare la sua rabbia:mi odio,mi da della p.....(cosa che non ha mai fatto in  passato)offende me e mio marito,gli da del cornuto,si lo so che è vero,ma perchè ce l'ha cosi tanto con me al punto da usare questi termini lui che un tempo era completamente diverso nei miei riguardi??????


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> per chi mi chiedeva se volessi lasciare anche il mio amante...adesso non ci vediamo ne sentiamo(se non per litigare,ogni volta che gli mando un sms mi da della p.....)il motivo l'ho specificato all'inizio della discussione,non vuole essere solo un amante...temo di affrontare la sua rabbia:mi odio,mi da della p.....(cosa che non ha mai fatto in  passato)offende me e mio marito,gli da del cornuto,si lo so che è vero,ma perchè ce l'ha cosi tanto con me al punto da usare questi termini lui che un tempo era completamente diverso nei miei riguardi??????


S'è rotto le palle, ergo... le sta provando tutte.

Questo dà del cornuto a tuo marito (ricordiamolo: l'uomo che ti ha regalato la sua vita, senza alcuna costrizione) e ti dà della puttana. La domanda nasce spontanea: quanto può essere masochista una persona?


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> S'è rotto le palle, ergo... le sta provando tutte.
> 
> Questo dà del cornuto a tuo marito (ricordiamolo: l'uomo che ti ha regalato la sua vita, senza alcuna costrizione) e ti dà della puttana. La domanda nasce spontanea: quanto può essere masochista una persona?


in che senso le sta provando tutte?vuole vedere se ci tengo realmente per lui?pensi sia masochista lui se si comporta cosi nei miei riguradi?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> in che senso le sta provando tutte?vuole vedere se ci tengo realmente per lui?pensi sia masochista lui se si comporta cosi nei miei riguradi?


No tu sei masochista, che ancora ti poni domande nonostante lui non abbia rispetto per te e la tua famiglia.

E si, vuole vedere se ci tieni.


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

non posso biasimarlo,forse anche io al suo posto sfogheri cosi tutta la mia rabbia,del resto se non mi importasse niente di un a persona non mi innervosirei al punto da dire certe cose!!!!!vuole vedere se ci tengo ancora per lui...e che reazione dovrei avere?dirgli:non sono una p.....perchè ti amo?....


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> non posso biasimarlo,forse anche io al suo posto sfogheri cosi tutta la mia rabbia,del resto se non mi importasse niente di un a persona non mi innervosirei al punto da dire certe cose!!!!!vuole vedere se ci tengo ancora per lui...e che reazione dovrei avere?dirgli:non sono una p.....perchè ti amo?....


Basta, ci rinuncio...

Scusami ma queste storie sono tutte uguali... e tutte fanno la stessa (brutta) fine, nonostante i consigli di noi del forum o dello psicologo di turno.

Fai quello che ti senti, tanto l'istinto non lo puoi soffocare, ma fallo in fretta.

Ti direi di usare la testa, ma so che in questi casi è inutile come già sperimentato su mille altre persone e pure su di me.

Ti dico solo di prepararti anche al peggio.


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

perchè ci rinunci?perchè poi dovrei prepararmi al peggio?voglio solo capire quello che mi hai scritto..,..


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> perchè ci rinunci?perchè poi dovrei prepararmi al peggio?voglio solo capire quello che mi hai scritto..,..


Guarda, quasi nessuna relazione extraconiugale ha portato buoni frutti. Statisticamente è stato provato che queste storie sono solo una conseguenza della crisi tra coniugi. Insomma, il lieto fine tra amanti è quasi impossibile. 

Delle storie adulterine ho solo una convinzione dopo le mie esperienze: non esiste amore in queste storie, solo egoismo, da entrambe le parti.

Il mio consiglio è quello di fare di tutto per recuperare il rapporto con il tuo partner e se questo non è possibile, di stare da sola e meditare. Non fare nulla in funzione solo dell'amante. L'amante è troppo facile da amare, è un'illusione che spesso frega.

Non sai lasciare tuo marito ma ti piace l'altro? Allora fate sesso ma tenete fuori la parola amore.

Poi magari tu sarai una delle poche persone che riuscirà a coronare la storia d'amore con l'altro.... ma la vedo dura, per questo ti dico di prepararti al peggio.


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

lui non vuole fare sesso....credo sia innamorato se non vuole solo sesso( e gli da fastidio che sia sposata....)


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> lui non vuole fare sesso....credo sia innamorato se non vuole solo sesso( e gli da fastidio che sia sposata....)


Si ma tu... che vuoi da lui?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

ma lei non vuole coronare un bel niente...ed è solo sesso che cerca.
"non voleva niente più"


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lei non vuole coronare un bel niente...ed è solo sesso che cerca.
> "non voleva niente più"


Però continua a chiedere se deve dirgli che lo ama!?!


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

nemmeno io voglio solo sesso....mi sono accorta di amarlo,in tutti questi mesi che non ci siamo visti ho capito che mi mancava,e di amarlo!!!a prescindere da lui la mia decisione non cambia,cioè di lasciare mio marito...Ps:secondo te l'altro,si comporta cosi davvero perchè vuole un a reazione da me?capire se ci tengo?te lo chiedo perchè nel momento in cui lo affronterò,vorrei gia sapere su cosa dovrò battermi per  fargli comprendere che non è come pensa!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Però continua a chiedere se deve dirgli che lo ama!?!


sei tu che la confondi:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> nemmeno io voglio solo sesso....mi sono accorta di amarlo,in tutti questi mesi che non ci siamo visti ho capito che mi mancava,e di amarlo!!!a prescindere da lui la mia decisione non cambia,cioè di lasciare mio marito...Ps:secondo te l'altro,si comporta cosi davvero perchè vuole un a reazione da me?capire se ci tengo?te lo chiedo perchè nel momento in cui lo affronterò,vorrei gia sapere su cosa dovrò battermi per  fargli comprendere che non è come pensa!!


E mò Minerva?


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

potresti rispondere a me.....


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> nemmeno io voglio solo sesso....mi sono accorta di amarlo,in tutti questi mesi che non ci siamo visti ho capito che mi mancava,e di amarlo!!!a prescindere da lui la mia decisione non cambia,cioè di lasciare mio marito...Ps:secondo te l'altro,si comporta cosi davvero perchè vuole un a reazione da me?capire se ci tengo?te lo chiedo perchè nel momento in cui lo affronterò,vorrei gia sapere su cosa dovrò battermi per  fargli comprendere che non è come pensa!!


Tu pianifichi troppo se mi permetti. In teoria hai una separazione da affrontare... pensa prima a quella. Se davvero lui è innamorato, saprà aspettare.

Comunque davvero: vacci piano con la parola amore, lo conosci come amante, non come partner.

E' un pò come il passaggio da fidanzatini a coniugi... non sempre và a buon fine.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Potrei essere anche il più grande dei traditori, scoparmi bianche, nere, gialle, anche tutte iniseme......ma come una si permette di dare della cornuta alla mia compagna, che a sua volta potrebbe essere la peggiore delle mogli, e riceverebbe calci sulle gengive a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari.

Ma in che mondo viviamo xD [cit].


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

e tu credi che lo sia?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu pianifichi troppo se mi permetti. In teoria hai una separazione da affrontare... pensa prima a quella. Se davvero lui è innamorato, saprà aspettare.


la ragazza è off topic e deve aprire un altro tred.
ecchecavolo, qui siamo gente precisa


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrei essere anche il più grande dei traditori, scoparmi bianche, nere, gialle, anche tutte iniseme......ma come una si permette di dare della cornuta alla mia compagna, che a sua volta potrebbe essere la peggiore delle mogli, e riceverebbe calci sulle gengive a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari.
> 
> Ma in che mondo viviamo xD [cit].


Quoto e glie l'ho fatto notare... non può permettersi di insultare quel disgraziato di marito.


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu pianifichi troppo se mi permetti. In teoria hai una separazione da affrontare... pensa prima a quella. Se davvero lui è innamorato, saprà aspettare.
> 
> Comunque davvero: vacci piano con la parola amore, lo conosci come amante, non come partner.
> 
> E' un pò come il passaggio da fidanzatini a coniugi... non sempre và a buon fine.


tu  pensi che sia innamorato lui?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> e tu credi che lo sia?


No, sei invaghita, come ogni fedifrago lo è del suo amante. Ma (purtroppo) non sono il messia e non custodisco la sacra verità.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> nemmeno io voglio solo sesso....mi sono accorta di amarlo,in tutti questi mesi che non ci siamo visti ho capito che mi mancava,e di amarlo!!!a prescindere da lui la mia decisione non cambia,cioè di lasciare mio marito...Ps:secondo te l'altro,si comporta cosi davvero perchè vuole un a reazione da me?capire se ci tengo?te lo chiedo perchè nel momento in cui lo affronterò,vorrei gia sapere su cosa dovrò battermi per  fargli comprendere che non è come pensa!!


L'altro si comporta così perchè è un coglione. Ma se volessi suscitare una reazione in una donna affinchè capisca che m'interessa, secondo te le vado a dire che è una puttana ??? Ma l'astronave la parcheggiate facile quando venite a trovarci sul pianeta Terra voi alieni ?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> tu  pensi che sia innamorato lui?


Cara, io non lo conosco. Di sicuro però è uscito un pò di melone.


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

e lui?lui si?...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrei essere anche il più grande dei traditori, scoparmi bianche, nere, gialle, anche tutte iniseme......ma come una si permette di dare della cornuta alla mia compagna, che a sua volta potrebbe essere la peggiore delle mogli, e riceverebbe calci sulle gengive a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari.
> 
> Ma in che mondo viviamo xD [cit].


Quoto ma sembra che a lei non importi


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ma sembra che a lei non importi


Ma nemmeno a me importava molto di mia moglie quando la tradivo... si è in un'altra dimensione, lontani dai problemi della coppia.

Però questa è mancanza di rispetto, non và bene.


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, io non lo conosco. Di sicuro però è uscito un pò di melone.


uscito di melone?il fatto che mi dia della p...è che voleva di piu ma nel momento che nn ha avuto questo di piu inizia a modo suo a sfogarsi


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> uscito di melone?il fatto che mi dia della p...è che voleva di piu ma nel momento che nn ha avuto questo di piu inizia a modo suo a sfogarsi


E vai di giustificazioni....

Si sei proprio invaghita, non c'è cura per te.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> e lui?lui si?...


miiiii
avete il numero di morelli in sala?


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E vai di giustificazioni....
> 
> Si sei proprio invaghita, non c'è cura per te.


quali giustificazioni?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> quali giustificazioni?


Giustifichi la sua mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti come un giusto sfogo.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> uscito di melone?il fatto che mi dia della p...è che voleva di piu ma nel momento che nn ha avuto questo di piu inizia a modo suo a sfogarsi


Alessandra, ti stai attaccando addosso un cartellino col prezzo veramente molto basso, quasi da liquidazione, anzi, da mercatino rionale. 

Ma uno ti dice che sei una gran puttana e tu ancora a cercare di capire se è amore.

Oddio quanto mi manca Oscuro in questo momento.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno a me importava molto di mia moglie quando la tradivo... si è in un'altra dimensione, lontani dai problemi della coppia.
> 
> Però questa è mancanza di rispetto, non và bene.


Intendevo dire che a lei non importa che insulti suo marito.
Se lo avesse fatto il mio amante vedi i calci nel culo che si pigliava


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

anche io ho usato termini poco carini nei suoi confronti quando percepivo che volesse allontanarmi da lui,ma lo facevo non perchè gli mancassi di rispetto ma x rabbia e gelosia!!!!quella che credo provi lui,visto che in passato ha sempre detto che nn mi giudicava,che capiva che era una situazione difficile da affrontare ma che sperava che tra di noi le cose potessero diventare piu solide...poi,quando ha visto che sono rimasta dov'ero....ha reagito


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che a lei non importa che insulti suo marito.
> Se lo avesse fatto il mio amante vedi i calci nel culo che si pigliava


Parlavo pure io di quello.

Trovo che un amante che sparla del partner ufficiale sia un amante davvero di basso livello. Ma lei glie lo permette, quindi....


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> anche io ho usato termini poco carini nei suoi confronti quando percepivo che volesse allontanarmi da lui,ma lo facevo non perchè gli mancassi di rispetto ma x rabbia e gelosia!!!!quella che credo provi lui,visto che in passato ha sempre detto che nn mi giudicava,che capiva che era una situazione difficile da affrontare ma che sperava che tra di noi le cose potessero diventare piu solide...poi,quando ha visto che sono rimasta dov'ero....ha reagito


Voi avete tutto il diritto di insultarvi, se lo ritenete opportuno.

Ma insultare tuo marito è davvero sleale e viscido a mio parere.

Non è già stato insultato abbastanza quell'uomo?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

interessante quest'etica del tradimento.
anche se è lapalissiano che al momento in cui si intreccia una relazione extraconiugale il rispetto è già stato calpestato. che al tradito gli si dia anche formalmente del cornuto è assai di cattivo gusto ma ininfluente ai fini sostanziali


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> anche io ho usato termini poco carini nei suoi confronti quando percepivo che volesse allontanarmi da lui,ma lo facevo non perchè gli mancassi di rispetto ma x rabbia e gelosia!!!!quella che credo provi lui,visto che in passato ha sempre detto che nn mi giudicava,che capiva che era una situazione difficile da affrontare ma che sperava che tra di noi le cose potessero diventare piu solide...poi,quando ha visto che sono rimasta dov'ero....ha reagito


Alessandra...
Tieni solo presente questo: Chi se ne frega se ti dà della puttana, o dice cornuto a tuo marito???
Insomma a mio avviso lui si sente imbrogliato dalla situazione eh?
Non è stato capace di spassarsi e basta con te, ma ha voluto di più...perchè?
Ma quante volte io ho detto che o certi giochini si fanno alla pari, o finisce male?

Alessandra, guardami negli occhi, tu saresti così stolta da lasciare tuo marito (convivente) per andare a convivere con un uomo che non sa nulla di convivenza?

Ma ragazzi sapete come tanti amanti partono facendo fuoco e faville?
Ve lo spiego io.
Lei è infelice nel suo matrimonio per il problema alfa.
Lui idem.

Lei e lui si incontrano...
Vanno a pranzo...
E scoprono che entrambi vivono male il problema alfa, e si dicono, ah ma allora sono loro i deficitatori...che ci fanno mancare questo...e non noi ad essere sbagliati...
Ergo convoliamo...

Alessandra lui non è in grado di "capirti" eh?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante quest'etica del tradimento.
> anche se è lapalissiano che al momento in cui si intreccia una relazione extraconiugale il rispetto è già stato calpestato. che al tradito gli si dia anche formalmente del cornuto è assai di cattivo gusto ma ininfluente ai fini sostanziali


Certamente, hai ragione su tutto. 

Il punto è che un amante che dà del cornuto al partner del fedifrago, lo fa per sminuirne ulteriormente l'immagine a suo favore.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> anche io ho usato termini poco carini nei suoi confronti quando percepivo che volesse allontanarmi da lui,ma lo facevo non perchè gli mancassi di rispetto ma x rabbia e gelosia!!!!quella che credo provi lui,visto che in passato ha sempre detto che nn mi giudicava,che capiva che era una situazione difficile da affrontare ma che sperava che tra di noi le cose potessero diventare piu solide...poi,quando ha visto che sono rimasta dov'ero....ha reagito


Ed è proprio nei momenti in cui si perde la calma che esce la vera natura delle persone. Fino a che scopavate come ricci lo credo bene che era facile fare il grand'uomo di mondo, comprensivo, e che ci capisce tutte. Appena le cose si sono fatte difficili la cosa migliore che è stato capace di tirare fuori per risolverle è stato dare della puttana a te e del cornuto a tuo marito. Dì la verita, magari mentre scopavate ti diceva pure "Guarda quanto ce l'ho grosso, non come quel microdotato del cornutello". Che cazzo di uomo. E tu forse sei pure la donna giusta per lui.

Alessà lascia tuo marito al più presto, per favore.


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dì la verita, magari mentre scopavate ti diceva pure "Guarda quanto ce l'ho grosso, non come quel microdotato del cornutello". Che cazzo di uomo. E tu forse sei pure la donna giusta per lui.


Ne è pieno il mondo...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ed è proprio nei momenti in cui si perde la calma che esce la vera natura delle persone. Fino a che scopavate come ricci lo credo bene che era facile fare il grand'uomo di mondo, comprensivo, e che ci capisce tutte. Appena le cose si sono fatte difficili la cosa migliore che è stato capace di tirare fuori per risolverle è stato dare della puttana a te e del cornuto a tuo marito. Dì la verita, magari mentre scopavate ti diceva pure "Guarda quanto ce l'ho grosso, non come quel microdotato del cornutello". Che cazzo di uomo. E tu forse sei pure la donna giusta per lui.
> 
> Alessà lascia tuo marito al più presto, per favore.


Allora mi dai del fesso nella mia arte di provocare per stanare la natura ultima delle persone?
Guarda Tuba, che mi sono allenato con una maestra terrificante...
Mi sono detto, se riuscirò a farmi amare da questa qui, sarò in grado di sopportare qualsiasi angheria femminile.
Poi un giorno Nausicaa mi ha mostrato un bellissimo fumetto con i personaggi della prima guerra mondiale...e mi piaceva l'idea di questa lottatrice, che finalmente diventa guerriera quando riesce a mozzare la testa al suo istruttore.
AH Shakeaspare della Bisbetica domata...quanti insegnamenti..


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certamente, hai ragione su tutto.
> 
> Il punto è che un amante che dà del cornuto al partner del fedifrago, lo fa per sminuirne ulteriormente l'immagine a suo favore.


Ma perchè tu non sai cosa scagliano alcune mogli, contro il loro marito, quando decidono di tradire per fargli un dispetto o per ripicca...ok, bocca mia taci...sembrano invasate...
E io là...ma che cazzo fai, ma cosa dici su...casso o gli telefoni e gliele dici in diretta ste cose, o facciamo un filmetto, ma cosa ti scagli così con uno che tanto non lo saprà mai?

E lei...cooooooooooome non lo saprà mai...farò in maniera che lo sappia...che è...cornuto...
Io...ok, basta, ciao ciao...in ste cose non partecipo...


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu non sai cosa scagliano alcune mogli, contro il loro marito, quando decidono di tradire per fargli un dispetto o per ripicca...ok, bocca mia taci...sembrano invasate...
> E io là...ma che cazzo fai, ma cosa dici su...casso o gli telefoni e gliele dici in diretta ste cose, o facciamo un filmetto, ma cosa ti scagli così con uno che tanto non lo saprà mai?
> 
> E lei...cooooooooooome non lo saprà mai...farò in maniera che lo sappia...che è...cornuto...
> Io...ok, basta, ciao ciao...in ste cose non partecipo...


Vabbè Conte, non ho dubbi che esistano anche questi tipi di mogli e mariti.

Ma l'amante.... che caspio vuole?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè Conte, non ho dubbi che esistano anche questi tipi di mogli e mariti.
> 
> Ma l'amante.... che caspio vuole?


L'amante vuole di più e meglio, o per lo meno qualcosa di diverso...e magari lei si sentiva imbrigliata in un rapporto che non voleva, e ha messo dei paletti, ha fatto un passo indietro...che ne so?
Però Kid, pensa alla differenza tra uomo sposato e uomo single libero...


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'amante vuole di più e meglio, o per lo meno qualcosa di diverso...e magari lei si sentiva imbrigliata in un rapporto che non voleva, e ha messo dei paletti, ha fatto un passo indietro...che ne so?
> Però Kid, pensa alla differenza tra uomo sposato e uomo single libero...


Un amante è corretto se cerca di mettere in risalto le sue doti e i suoi valori, non sputtanando quelle del rivale.

In uno "scontro" tra uomini, il rispetto non deve mai mancare, altrimenti sei un uomo di poco conto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Un amante è corretto se cerca di mettere in risalto le sue doti e i suoi valori, non sputtanando quelle del rivale.
> 
> In uno "scontro" tra uomini, il rispetto non deve mai mancare, altrimenti sei un uomo di poco conto.


Ma pensa quando sono le mogli che si sfogano del loro marito con l'amante eh?
Ehm sai, lui non mi riempie di attenzioni, quindi io donna, mi sento in diritto di tradirlo eh?
No eh?
Solo io ho battuto certe strade?
No eh?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pensa quando sono le mogli che si sfogano del loro marito con l'amante eh?
> Ehm sai, lui non mi riempie di attenzioni, quindi io donna, mi sento in diritto di tradirlo eh?
> No eh?
> Solo io ho battuto certe strade?
> No eh?


Veramente valeva un pò anche per me questo discorso.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Un amante è corretto se cerca di mettere in risalto le sue doti e i suoi valori, non sputtanando quelle del rivale.
> 
> In uno "scontro" tra uomini, il rispetto non deve mai mancare, altrimenti sei un uomo di poco conto.


Quoto, riquoto e faccio quotare.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

ma non è mica uno scontro.
e se lo è oggettivamente è impari essendo una delle due parti all'oscuro di tutto.
ci sono vittorie e sconfitte parziali per entrambi


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è mica uno scontro.
> e se lo è oggettivamente è impari essendo una delle due parti all'oscuro di tutto.
> ci sono vittorie e sconfitte parziali per entrambi


Io sono convinto che un amante si senta in forte competizione col partner ufficiale. Poi che l'altro ne sia all'oscuro è un altro paio di maniche. Ma è pur sempre uno scontro per il "possesso di qualcosa".


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

*scusate...*

Non sono pratica del forum e forse non riesco a cogliere ciò che i più sembrano comprendere.
La cara Alessandra continua a chiedresi/ci se il suo amante l'ami.
PERO'
Lui non la vuole sentire da tempo, dopo aver insultato lei e il di lei compagno.

POI
Lei fa intendere che ha in qualche modo illuso l'amante, dice che lo ama
PERO'
non intende lasciare il marito (che peraltro si è preso del cornuto senza cenno di difesa)
le importa solo sapere se l amante l'ama.

Alessandra, non ti sembra l'ora di concentrarti un po' su te, lasciando stare chi più o meno consapevolmente, sta pagando lo scotto di starti vicino?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che un amante si senta in forte competizione col partner ufficiale. Poi che l'altro ne sia all'oscuro è un altro paio di maniche. Ma è pur sempre uno scontro per il "possesso di qualcosa".


Io non mi sono mai sentita in competizione con sua moglie. E non perchè mi sentissi superiore a lei, semplicemente era un mondo che non mi riguardava, non ambivo al suo posto quindi perchè competere?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai sentita in competizione con sua moglie. E non perchè mi sentissi superiore a lei, semplicemente era un mondo che non mi riguardava, non ambivo al suo posto quindi perchè competere?


Certo, ma tu appunto non volevi il suo posto.


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, ma tu appunto non volevi il suo posto.


credo che non si tratti di ambizioni o competizioni.
nel caso in questione l insulto al marito non era diretto a costui 
ma doveva essere un'offesa ( o difesa ) verso Alessandra e tutto quello che le orbita attorno.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> credo che non si tratti di ambizioni o competizioni.
> nel caso in questione l insulto al marito non era diretto a costui
> ma doveva essere un'offesa ( o difesa ) verso Alessandra e tutto quello che le orbita attorno.


Infatti è così. Quello che mi sconvolge è che lei nutre ancora qualche dubbio che lui possa averlo detto per aMMMore (rigorosamente con la minuscola e tre emme).


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti è così. Quello che mi sconvolge è che lei nutre ancora qualche dubbio che lui possa averlo detto per aMMMore (rigorosamente con la minuscola e tre emme).




e invece io credo che il poverino fosse davvero innamorato
tanto da doversi difendere da una situazione che non si smuoveva.

quello su cui dubito io
è l'amore di Alessandra.
se amo una persona, e la voglio con me
non ho tempo di preoccuparmi e domandarmi
se il mio volere possa andare a buon fine.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> e invece io credo che il poverino fosse davvero innamorato
> tanto da doversi difendere da una situazione che non si smuoveva.


E allora è un cazzone.

Per far smuovere la persona che dici di amare a lasciare un matrimonio, che potrebbe essere anche il peggiore dei matrimoni, la insulti ? 

Complimenti, l'operazione è perfettamente riuscita, ma il paziente è morto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora è un cazzone.
> 
> Per far smuovere la persona che dici di amare a lasciare un matrimonio, che potrebbe essere anche il peggiore dei matrimoni, la insulti ?
> 
> Complimenti, l'operazione è perfettamente riuscita, ma il paziente è morto.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...grande Tuba...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...grande!


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora è un cazzone.
> 
> Per far smuovere la persona che dici di amare a lasciare un matrimonio, che potrebbe essere anche il peggiore dei matrimoni, la insulti ?


No
non è per smuovere la situazione

e' per allontanare una persona
che mi prende per il culo.
o che mi cerca giusto per sapere
se sono ancora innamorato di lei.


----------



## Eleano (25 Agosto 2011)

*ps.*

si può dire "culo" qui?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> No
> non è per smuovere la situazione
> 
> e' per allontanare una persona
> ...


Si fanno incazzare ste cose...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Certe persone veramente dovrebbero girare con le controindicazione tatuate a pelle, qualcosa del tipo "Attenzione combino disastri".

Ma porca paletta. Hai un matrimonio, parole sue, disastroso, hai la fortuna d'incontrare un tipo che volente o nolente, funge da grimaldello e grazie a lui ti rendi conto che hai bisogno d'altro.....................però mio marito non lo lascio se non soni sicura se l'altro è innamorato di me. Invece di prendere la palla al balzo e sfruttare questa presa di coscienza.......ti vai ad infilare in una situazione molto probabilmente ancora peggiore. 

Allora, siccome a pensare male ogni spesso ci si azzecca, io voglio fare il maligno e penso che alla fine stò matrimonio tanto disastroso non è......e che la questione si riduce tutto ad una fregola di parti basse.


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, siccome a pensare male ogni spesso ci si azzecca, io voglio fare il maligno e penso che alla fine stò matrimonio tanto disastroso non è......e che la questione si riduce tutto ad una fregola di parti basse.


e al finale
chi è il poverino della storia?

chi pensa sia l'amante metta un dito qui sotto!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> e al finale
> chi è il poverino della storia?
> 
> chi pensa sia l'amante metta un dito qui sotto!


L'amante è un cazzone perchè un uomo innamoratissim (sempre parole di Alessandra) anche se allo stremo, al massimo sparisce, ma non offende come ha fatto lui.

Lei stà perdendo il treno.

Il marito ha un alibi di ferro per la sera del 23 alle 10:00

Non mi convince il maggiordomo


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'amante è un cazzone perchè un uomo innamoratissim (sempre parole di Alessandra) anche se allo stremo, al massimo sparisce, ma non offende come ha fatto lui.
> 
> Lei stà perdendo il treno.
> 
> ...


 
Lui un cazzone?
Io ci vedo solo della disperazione.

Vuoi dire che non ho capito bene l utilizzo del forum?
( faccia che ride che non so come si metta qui )


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Lui un cazzone?
> Io ci vedo solo della disperazione.
> 
> Vuoi dire che non ho capito bene l utilizzo del forum?
> ( faccia che ride che non so come si metta qui )


Un uomo disperato non aggredisce.........sparisce, vabbè almeno è quello che farei io. 
Quello che ha fatto lui mi puzza molto di volpe e di uva.

Non ho capito cosa volevi dire sull'utilizzo del forum. 
Per la faccina io metto : e una D


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un uomo disperato non aggredisce.........sparisce, vabbè almeno è quello che farei io.
> Quello che ha fatto lui mi puzza molto di volpe e di uva.
> 
> Non ho capito cosa volevi dire sull'utilizzo del forum.
> Per la faccina io metto : e una D


vorra dire che 
la fase successiva a "disperato che sparisce" 
quando la persona da cui rifuggi non ti da pace è "cazzone che offende".

riguardo al forum
hai ironicamente simulato la scena di analisi di un giallo, come se io per prima stessi scrivendo le mie deduzioni di fronte alla scena del delitto.
da qui mi è sorto il dubbio che non fosse questa la prassi di utilizzo del forum.

ps.
se non sono riuscita a spiegarmi, annuisci comunque e vai avanti.


 ( prova faccetta 1 )
:-(   ( prova faccetta 2 )
  ( prova faccetta 3 )
:-S ( prova faccetta 4 )


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> vorra dire che
> la fase successiva a "disperato che sparisce"
> quando la persona da cui rifuggi non ti da pace è "cazzone che offende".


Messa così ci starebbe pure.Solo che non sono convinto del fatto che il suo scopo era togliersela di torno, ecco perchè dico che è un cazzone.

Sulla cosa del forum, stavo solo cazzeggiando, non credo esistano prassi particolari, ad esclusione di quelle dettate dal buon senso e dall'educazione. 

Sulla cosa del giallo: in queste cose non esistono colpevoli o innocenti, tantomeno giudici, ma soltanto personaggi.........e maggiordomi 

Edit: quanto rosico quando non mi funziona il QUOTE.....è la farfallite che ancora serpeggia 

Edit dell'Edit: risolto....mancava un /


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Messa così ci starebbe pure.Solo che non sono convinto del fatto che il suo scopo era togliersela di torno, ecco perchè dico che è un cazzone.
> 
> Sulla cosa del forum, stavo solo cazzeggiando, non credo esistano prassi particolari, ad esclusione di quelle dettate dal buon senso e dall'educazione.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, come lo riconosco il maggiordomo?
 E' quasi ora di uno spritz.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Certe persone veramente dovrebbero girare con le controindicazione tatuate a pelle, qualcosa del tipo "Attenzione combino disastri".
> 
> Ma porca paletta. Hai un matrimonio, parole sue, disastroso, hai la fortuna d'incontrare un tipo che volente o nolente, funge da grimaldello e grazie a lui ti rendi conto che hai bisogno d'altro.....................*però mio marito non lo lascio *se non soni sicura se l'altro è innamorato di me. Invece di prendere la palla al balzo e sfruttare questa presa di coscienza.......ti vai ad infilare in una situazione molto probabilmente ancora peggiore.
> 
> Allora, siccome a pensare male ogni spesso ci si azzecca, io voglio fare il maligno e penso che alla fine stò matrimonio tanto disastroso non è......e che la questione si riduce tutto ad una fregola di parti basse.


tuo marito non so
ma suo marito mi pare sia stato lasciato
oppure non ho capito niente  

per le faccine: ma usare la modalità avanzata pare brutto?
ci sono 24 faccine immediatamente disponibili e una marea se si clicca su "altro"


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

allora,non ho detto che mi offende perchè mi ama,ma perchè rosica....chiama mio marito cornuto perchè per adesso ho deciso di stare con lui....ed io sarei una p....perchè non l'ho lasciato....


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Messa così ci starebbe pure.Solo che non sono convinto del fatto che il suo scopo era togliersela di torno, ecco perchè dico che è un cazzone.
> 
> Sulla cosa del forum, stavo solo cazzeggiando, non credo esistano prassi particolari, ad esclusione di quelle dettate dal buon senso e dall'educazione.
> 
> ...


  

lo stiamo perdendo :blu:

PS
per chi rosica facile: :sbatti: :racchia: neye: 

PPS
per eleanor:  usa la faccina :culo:

:canna:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tuo marito non so
> *ma suo marito mi pare sia stato lasciato
> oppure non ho capito niente*
> 
> ...


infatti
non ho capito niente

ho confuso quest'ospite con nome con quell'altra senza nome  miiiii


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

:culo:
:culo:
:culo:
:culo:
:culo:
:culo:
:culo:
:culo:
:culo:


omioddio!
AmoreMio ti sarò eterna debitrice!

ps.
Mi pare che Alessandra stia ancora col marito benchè la psicologa le dica di mollarlo per riconquistare.... l amante!

come si fa la faccetta "ROBADAMATTI" ?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti
> non ho capito niente





Amoremio ha detto:


> :canna:


Questo succede quando si mangia il pollo.

:bleble:


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleano ha detto:


> si può dire "culo" qui?


Culo, cazzo, scoreggia.... un pò come vuoi.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> :culo:
> :culo:
> :culo:
> :culo:
> ...


quale intendi?
quella blu?
o quella con l'ascia in fronte?
sono nell'elenco allargato di cui dicevo (lo stesso di quella che ti piace tanto)


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Grazie!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> allora,non ho detto che mi offende perchè mi ama,ma perchè rosica....chiama mio marito cornuto perchè per adesso ho deciso di stare con lui....ed io sarei una p....perchè non l'ho lasciato....


La Volpe e l'Uva.

Quanto odio dover avere sempre ragione  

PS: Si scherza Ale.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo succede quando si mangia il pollo.
> 
> :bleble:


ciccino;
da uno che si spaccia per informatico e chiede cos'è google spider ci si può aspettare di tutto 

(manca la faccina che ti manda in :culo :carneval:


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quale intendi?
> quella blu?
> o quella con l'ascia in fronte?
> sono nell'elenco allargato di cui dicevo (lo stesso di quella che ti piace tanto)


Abbi pazienza
ma magari da guest non posso usarle..

Grazie comunque.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza
> ma magari da guest non posso usarle..
> 
> Grazie comunque.


ah, 
mi sa che è così :up:

(questa si chiama up con : prima e dopo)

se mi dici quale intendi te la racconto


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciccino;
> *da uno che si spaccia per informatico e chiede cos'è google spider ci si può aspettare di tutto *
> (manca la faccina che ti manda in :culo :carneval:


Quanto odio beccare stì gol in rovesciata al volo con palla sotto all'incrocio dei pali 

alleggio:


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> allora,non ho detto che mi offende perchè mi ama,ma perchè rosica....chiama mio marito cornuto perchè per adesso ho deciso di stare con lui....ed io sarei una p....perchè non l'ho lasciato....



Alessandra scusa se ho creato scompiglio nel tuo post.
Come vedi sai dare da sola la spiegazione di ogni epiteto
e lì per lì non trovo nulla che non sia esatto.

chi rosica offende
il cornuto in effetti è becco
sul chiamarti p... c'è carenza di obiettività o fantasia.

Comunque
queste sono cose di poco conto.
Pensa solo a te.
Non ti chiedere cosa pensa l amante
Non ti chiedere se rendere la (s)cortesia al becco che ti ha maltrattata
Pensa solo a come fare pace con te stessa.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Pensa solo a come fare pace con te stessa.


Che poi è la stessa cosa che vado dicendo da almeno metà thread.

Vediamo se adesso che siamo in due a dirglielo qualche lampadina si accende.


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> allora,non ho detto che mi offende perchè mi ama,ma perchè rosica....chiama mio marito cornuto perchè per adesso ho deciso di stare con lui....ed io sarei una p....perchè non l'ho lasciato....


 bel pezzo di amante


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> per chi mi chiedeva se volessi lasciare anche il mio amante...adesso non ci vediamo ne sentiamo(se non per litigare,ogni volta che gli mando un sms mi da della p.....)il motivo l'ho specificato all'inizio della discussione,non vuole essere solo un amante...temo di affrontare la sua rabbia:mi odio,mi da della p.....(cosa che non ha mai fatto in  passato)offende me e mio marito,gli da del cornuto,si lo so che è vero,ma perchè ce l'ha cosi tanto con me al punto da usare questi termini lui che un tempo era completamente diverso nei miei riguardi??????


 a questo punto lasciatevi che è meglio. il sentimento (anche se clandestino, adulterino...) è stato gravemente sporcato.


----------



## alessandra (25 Agosto 2011)

ma si puo sempre recuperare....


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ma si puo sempre recuperare....


  ok. Ma non scordarti delle reazioni che ha avuto nei tuoi riguardi. Sono molto indicative della persona che è veramente il tuo amante. Il suo "lato" oscuro, che non puoi ignorare. Specie se deciderai di lasciare tuo marito per lui.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ma si puo sempre recuperare....


Certo...quando si litiga ne escono di cose eh?
Ma come fai se tu "non volevi di più", ma solo quello che sta bene a te, e lui invece vuole con te un rapporto diverso?
O lui si rassegna e si fa andar bene quello che gli dai tu, o tu fai delle concessioni eh?
Mica puoi tenere un uomo così eh?
Lo capisci o no che sei la causa della sua sofferenza?
Un oggetto d'amore che in definitiva non lo vuole...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> per chi mi chiedeva se volessi lasciare anche il mio amante...adesso non ci vediamo ne sentiamo(se non per litigare,ogni volta che gli mando un sms mi da della p.....)il motivo l'ho specificato all'inizio della discussione,non vuole essere solo un amante...temo di affrontare la sua rabbia:mi odio,mi da della p.....(cosa che non ha mai fatto in  passato)offende me e mio marito,gli da del cornuto,si lo so che è vero,ma perchè ce l'ha cosi tanto con me al punto da usare questi termini lui che un tempo era completamente diverso nei miei riguardi??????


è geloso fradicio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Messa così ci starebbe pure.Solo che non sono convinto del fatto che il suo scopo era togliersela di torno, ecco perchè dico che è un cazzone.
> 
> Sulla cosa del forum, stavo solo cazzeggiando, non credo esistano prassi particolari, ad esclusione di quelle dettate dal buon senso e dall'educazione.
> 
> ...


Intervengo solo per dire che non sbaglio un quote da mesi


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dire che non sbaglio un quote da mesi


Donna Squotiti XD...è tutto il giorno che io e l'amico stiamo sparando...
Un'ecatombe a sto giro...


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Alessandra, tu gli hai fatto del male, credeva forse davero che tu volessi stare con lui e troppo tempo è passato, per lui sei solo una moglie insoddisfatta del marito cornuto (perchè così è e non è una offesa, ma una constatazione) che  si è trastullata con un uomo e lo ha sporcato, per questo sei diventata una p...per lui. Comprensibile e umano e forse per questo tu non sarai mai la donna per lui, visto che sei una donna tendente alla bigamia temporanea, cioè quella che ogni uomo sano di mente dovrebbe bollare come "donna da evitare".


----------



## alessandra (27 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alessandra, tu gli hai fatto del male, credeva forse davero che tu volessi stare con lui e troppo tempo è passato, per lui sei solo una moglie insoddisfatta del marito cornuto (perchè così è e non è una offesa, ma una constatazione) che  si è trastullata con un uomo e lo ha sporcato, per questo sei diventata una p...per lui. Comprensibile e umano e forse per questo tu non sarai mai la donna per lui, visto che sei una donna tendente alla bigamia temporanea, cioè quella che ogni uomo sano di mente dovrebbe bollare come "donna da evitare".


ed io voglio dimostrargli che si sbaglia...cosa dovrei fare?lasciare e basta?


----------



## alessandra (27 Agosto 2011)

in passato gli ho fatto anche promesse di lasciare,lui diceva sempre che sperava un giorno io e lui ci fossimo avvicinati di piu,quindi credo sia solo dettato dalla gelosia il suo atteggiamento...poi forse un bel giorno si è scoccito di dover soffrire x causa mia tutto qui,ma se questo è vero,è anche vero che lasciando mio marito x lui gli dimostro che quello che dicevo corrisponde alla realtà.....no?


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ed io voglio dimostrargli che si sbaglia...cosa dovrei fare?lasciare e basta?


Ogni rapporto che inzia senza avere  una conclusione ha un countdown invisibile...tu sei andata oltre e la bomba è scoppiata, come fai a cercare di dissinescare una bomba già esplosa? Non puoi! Mettiti il cuore in pace, troppo hai voluto e tutto hai perso, forse è meglio che ci pensi per il tuo futuro, perchè a prescindere da tutto, sei stata stronza sia con lui che con tuo marito.


----------



## alessandra (27 Agosto 2011)

potersti aver ragione se non fosse x il fatto che continua a parlare di me,(in senso positivo intendo)che cerca di sapere se mi sto separando,io credo che il countdown a volte non esiste affatto,quando si ama davvero possono passare mesi,anni ma se è un sentimento vero difficilmente si disinnesca del tutto!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Amore sporco, amore  da scartare. Se fossi un amico del tuo amante gli farei conoscere una single e gli farei notare che è meglio inziare qualcosa di pulito che qualcosa di sporco che mai si laverà. Può essere che qualche saggio amico gli abbia fatto notare questo.  Gli amori che inziano con un tradimento, vanno avanti solo perchè c'è mancanza di altre possibilità, sono piccoli amori.


----------



## alessandra (27 Agosto 2011)

lui vuole me...perchè pensi che dietro ad un tradimento non possa invece nascere un amore vero?E che quello è stato solo dovuto al fatto che io non ero single ....come mai sei cosi pessimista?sei stato tradito?


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> lui vuole me...perchè pensi che dietro ad un tradimento non possa invece nascere un amore vero?E che quello è stato solo dovuto al fatto che io non ero single ....come mai sei cosi pessimista?sei stato tradito?


Due volte e la prima la mia ex si è messa insieme al vecchiaccio suo amante. Lei ha dovuto subire molte umiliazioni da allora e qundi ho capito che un amore dopo un tradimento è un amore di serie B, un accontentarsi. Poi peerchè dovrebbe volere te? Ha fatto una fatica improba in passato con che vantaggio? nessuno, poi quando lui si è spazientito ti sei decisa? Ma sai che questo non depone per nulla a tuo favore  verso di lui. Cioè lo hai fatto soffrire per del tempo e poi ti sei decisa quando lui non ne poteva più, per lui sei come una malattia e per me forse per questo se  ne farà poco, si chiama dipendenza e nessuno ne vuole avere  una. Tu hai mancato di rispetto a due persone, lui e tuo marito, dimmi perchè dovrebbe stare con te che lo hai trattato di merda? Perchè lo ami? L'amore vale molto, ma molto meno della stima di se stessi.


----------



## alessandra (27 Agosto 2011)

lui mi ha detto di volermi solo x lui,x questo nn voleva piu questa situazione....nn mi sono decisa solo quando lui si è spazientito,è successo l'anno scorso quindi....devo risolvere problemi economici,io nn ho niente e devo cercarmi una casa ed un lavoro che mi possa permettere di sostenere tutte le spese ;-)adesso ho capito perchè parlavi in quei termini,ma ti assicuro che nella vita ci sono le eccezioni e nn bisogna mai scordarselo questo!!!


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Io te lo dico sinceramente, lui sta cercando di cancellarti e dal punto di vista pratico prendersi la donna di un'altro, senza lavoro e senza casa sarebbe quanto di più tragicomico al mondo, non si saprebbe se ridergli in faccia o piangere. 
Imapra a facela da sola, hai sbagliato troppe cose per cadere in piedi.


----------



## alessandra (29 Agosto 2011)

non so tu cosa ci trovi di tragi-comico nel fatto che sono laureta da 2 anni e sto cercando di trovare un lavoro duraturo rispetto a quello che ho al momento(collaboratrice in uno studio legale)per non gravare sugli altri...mah..poi,posso dirti una cosa?Forse se fossi stata io quelle tradita la penserei come te,penserei che si tratti di amori squallidi ecc.ecc.però sai qual è la verità?Fino a quando non sono cose che proviamo noi in prima persona siamo pronti a giudicare!!!!!Ero impegnata,conosco un uomo,mi intriga,mi lascio andare anche se avevo messo dei freni(per la mia situazione),mi accorgo di amarlo,decido di voler stare con lui....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> non so tu cosa ci trovi di tragi-comico nel fatto che sono laureta da 2 anni e sto cercando di trovare un lavoro duraturo rispetto a quello che ho al momento(collaboratrice in uno studio legale)per non gravare sugli altri...mah..poi,posso dirti una cosa?Forse se fossi stata io quelle tradita la penserei come te,penserei che si tratti di amori squallidi ecc.ecc.però sai qual è la verità?Fino a quando non sono cose che proviamo noi in prima persona siamo pronti a giudicare!!!!!Ero impegnata,conosco un uomo,mi intriga,mi lascio andare anche se avevo messo dei freni(per la mia situazione),mi accorgo di amarlo,decido di voler stare con lui....


Sei umana. Brava, è proprio come hai detto...ste cose capitano.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Bsigona fare i cretini per capire cosa significa essere cretini? Non mi risulta Alessandra, non è colpa mia se il tuo cervello è profondamente addormentato e non capisce che c'è un limite oltre il quale non bisogna mai portare una persona, tu ci hai portato il tuo amante, perchè confusa, perchè non coraggiosa e forse per utilità. Rimanel il fatto che la tua storia è anche più squallida di come la poni tu, il dover stare con tuo marito per via dei soldi, di non potercela fare da sola, ecco, questo lo chiamo parassitare su chi non dovrebbe sostenerti, visto il background che è posto. E andare dai tuoi genitori? Vergogna? Parenti?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bsigona fare i cretini per capire cosa significa essere cretini? Non mi risulta Alessandra, non è colpa mia se il tuo cervello è profondamente addormentato e non capisce che c'è un limite oltre il quale non bisogna mai portare una persona, tu ci hai portato il tuo amante, perchè confusa, perchè non coraggiosa e forse per utilità. Rimanel il fatto che la tua storia è anche più squallida di come la poni tu, il dover stare con tuo marito per via dei soldi, di non potercela fare da sola, ecco, questo lo chiamo parassitare su chi non dovrebbe sostenerti, visto il background che è posto. E andare dai tuoi genitori? Vergogna? Parenti?


Uh che idealista...
Macchè parassitare...
Di sicuro anche suo marito ha ottime ragioni per tenersela no?
Se lei sta con suo marito anche per i soldi, ha tutta la mia benedizione.
Il mondo l'è dei furbi.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

Mà Alessandra, quando si sta male si dicono tante cose, non sempre c'è un ragionamento machiavellico dietro una sfuriata, qualche volta c'è solo dolore, amarezza, delusione.

E' vero che spesso gli amori adulterini non finiscono bene. E' vero che ci sono le eccezioni, e io non sono nessuno per dire se voi possiate essere una di queste eccezioni.
Ti dico solo... se vuoi capire il tuo amante... prova a immaginare di essere lui, mettiti nei suoi panni, e pensa a come ti sentiresti.

E magari, nel mentre, e ti assicuro che te lo dico senza sarcasmo, pensa pure a tuo marito, con la tua testa e il tuo cuore e senza dare troppa retta agli psicanalisti, che saranno pure bravi nella loro professione ma non sono sposati a tuo marito...


----------



## alessandra (29 Agosto 2011)

non ho mai detto di stare con lui x i soldi,io ho uno stupendio,non altissimo ma ce l'ho...non voglio andare dai miei o da parenti,voglio farcela da sola....e se ami sai anche capire e aspettare ma forse non sono io quella che non sa cosa vuol dire amare se sento ancora adesso discorsi del genere....


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Se ami rispetti prima di tutto, tu non lo hai fatto...quindi qualche dubbio sul tuo amore dovresti avercelo. E tu vuoi farcela da sola perchè? Per orgoglio? Quando ti sei fatta l'amante e ti sei accorta di avere sentimenti per lui divevi avere l'orgoglio di capire che dovevi uscirtene il prima possibile dal matrimonio, tu non sei orgogliosa, sei orgogliona, che è alquanto diverso.
Come ti ho detto, l'amore non ha confini??? Cavoli se li ha e sono quelli dei rispetto, c'è un limite a tutto e tu lo hai superato andando in zona rossa da molto. Ami lui? E allora non stressarlo più e lasciagli fare una bella vita senza di te.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Se ami rispetti prima di tutto*, tu non lo hai fatto...quindi qualche dubbio sul tuo amore dovresti avercelo. E tu vuoi farcela da sola perchè? Per orgoglio? Quando ti sei fatta l'amante e ti sei accorta di avere sentimenti per lui divevi avere l'orgoglio di capire che dovevi uscirtene il prima possibile dal matrimonio, tu non sei orgogliosa, sei orgogliona, che è alquanto diverso.
> Come ti ho detto, l'amore non ha confini??? Cavoli se li ha e sono quelli dei rispetto, c'è un limite a tutto e tu lo hai superato andando in zona rossa da molto. Ami lui? E allora non stressarlo più e lasciagli fare una bella vita senza di te.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uh che idealista...
> Macchè parassitare...
> Di sicuro anche suo marito ha ottime ragioni per tenersela no?
> *Se lei sta con suo marito anche per i soldi, ha tutta la mia benedizione.
> Il mondo l'è dei furbi*.


:bleah:


----------



## alessandra (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se ami rispetti prima di tutto, tu non lo hai fatto...quindi qualche dubbio sul tuo amore dovresti avercelo. E tu vuoi farcela da sola perchè? Per orgoglio? Quando ti sei fatta l'amante e ti sei accorta di avere sentimenti per lui divevi avere l'orgoglio di capire che dovevi uscirtene il prima possibile dal matrimonio, tu non sei orgogliosa, sei orgogliona, che è alquanto diverso.
> Come ti ho detto, l'amore non ha confini??? Cavoli se li ha e sono quelli dei rispetto, c'è un limite a tutto e tu lo hai superato andando in zona rossa da molto. Ami lui? E allora non stressarlo più e lasciagli fare una bella vita senza di te.


ok,non sono stata rispettosa,ma scusate;chi di voi ha tradito e ha lasciato il proprio partner immediatmente il giorno dopo?......non sto con lui per i soldi,volendo posso andare dai miei genitori ma non lo faccio perchè voglio costruirmi una vita per fatti miei;lavoro e sto cercando di meglio,non sono riuscita a rispettare i vincoli che mi ero posta all'inizio ma mi sono lasciata andare......non sarei rispettosa se adesso non avessi deciso di lasciare.....e per quanto riguarda Daniele....beh,quando ti capitera di provare qualcosa per una persona diversa dalla tua partner...beh,capirai!!!!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Alessandra, la voglia di scoparmi la ennesima bella fighetta che mi si è presentata, credi che non l'abbia avuta? Eppure io non faccio agli altri quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me e rendo agli altri quanto fanno a me, perchè debiti o crediti con gli altri non li voglio avere. Io non posso innamorarmi come un cretinetto, sai, non c'ho i soldi per farlo e non vado a pigliarli dalla mia fidanzata per poi dire "volevo farcela da solo!", bella la vita quando ce la fai da solo con altri che ti sostengono. Almeno dovresti avere la decenza di non spaccare i coglioni a tuo marito e magari vedere di risarcirlo vista la tua malafede.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ok,non sono stata rispettosa,ma scusate;chi di voi ha tradito e ha lasciato il proprio partner immediatmente il giorno dopo?......non sto con lui per i soldi,volendo posso andare dai miei genitori ma non lo faccio perchè voglio costruirmi una vita per fatti miei;lavoro e sto cercando di meglio,non sono riuscita a rispettare i vincoli che mi ero posta all'inizio ma mi sono lasciata andare......non sarei rispettosa se adesso non avessi deciso di lasciare.....e per quanto riguarda Daniele...*.beh,quando ti capitera di provare qualcosa per una persona diversa dalla tua partner...beh,capirai!!!!*


A me è capitato, e non voglio essere ipocrita, non sono andato mai oltre. Anche quando mi sono ritrovato solo in macchina con lei dopo una nottata con gli amici e un caffè. Gentilezza, amicizia, risatine, ma la si accompagna a casa. Anche se poi ammetto che il pensiarino a casa lo si fa... Se poi gli altri lo fanno, io non sono come loro. Anche per me conta molto il detto "non fare ad altri quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me". E sono un uomo, e spesso si parla male proprio dei comportamenti degli uomini.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A me è capitato, e non voglio essere ipocrita, non sono andato mai oltre. Anche quando mi sono ritrovato solo in macchina con lei dopo una nottata con gli amici e un caffè. Gentilezza, amicizia, risatine, ma la si accompagna a casa. Anche se poi ammetto che il pensiarino a casa lo si fa... Se poi gli altri lo fanno, io non sono come loro. Anche per me conta molto il detto "non fare ad altri quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me". E sono un uomo, e spesso si parla male proprio dei comportamenti degli uomini.


Buongiorno Andy,ti invidio sai,io non riesco,in una situazione come descritta,ci avrei di sicuro provato,magari molto alla larga,ma fermo non sarei stato.
Ti invidio e beata la tua compagna,ma sai sono situazioni soggettive,Alessandra la pensa come me e come tanti,sono cose che capitano.


----------



## alessandra (30 Agosto 2011)

*obr66*

ma scusate,lui sapeva che ero impegnata,gli ho confessato di essere confusa al riguardo,non si è defilato perchè...beh,i perchè sono tanti;gli piacevo molto,ero il suo chiodo fisso,desiderava avere una ragazza come me e ha aspettato....sapeva tutti i pro e i contro che potevano derivare da questa situazione ma nemmeno lui è riuscito a frenarsi in tempo....sapete cosa ha scritto su facebook? "ti ho creduto ed ho aspettato ed ho sbagliato;ti avrei urlato di scegliere me ma tanto le mie urle sarebbero state vane:non mi avresti mai scelto"...


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Andy,ti invidio sai,io non riesco,in una situazione come descritta,ci avrei di sicuro provato,magari molto alla larga,ma fermo non sarei stato.
> Ti invidio e beata la tua compagna,ma sai sono situazioni soggettive,Alessandra la pensa come me e come tanti,sono cose che capitano.


Il problema non è se farlo o non farlo al momento, ma riuscire a prevedere le conseguenze. In questo momento non ho la compagna (avevo postato una discussione sulla mia ultima tragica storia), ma soprattutto quando si parla di amicizie che frequenti abitualmente io andrei molto piano. Se c'è una donna che mi piace davvero, io non punterei solo al sesso, ma a costruire una relazione, anche superficiale (tipo, ci frequentiamo, facciamo l'amore, ma non ci chiediamo promesse a vicenda), ma non mi sono mai sentito di fare il libertino con chi capita. Per due ragioni:

- se ho la compagna, non mi fiderei dell'amante. Se la cosa esce fuori mi rovinerrebbe una relazione a cui tengo
- se non ho la compagna e mi faccio l'"amica", quando mi fidanzerò e la cosa dovesse uscire, non mi andrebbe di essere rinfacciato che me la faccio con le amiche...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2011)

alessandra ha detto:


> ma scusate,lui sapeva che ero impegnata,gli ho confessato di essere confusa al riguardo,non si è defilato perchè...beh,i perchè sono tanti;gli piacevo molto,ero il suo chiodo fisso,desiderava avere una ragazza come me e ha aspettato....sapeva tutti i pro e i contro che potevano derivare da questa situazione ma nemmeno lui è riuscito a frenarsi in tempo....sapete cosa ha scritto su facebook? "ti ho creduto ed ho aspettato ed ho sbagliato;ti avrei urlato di scegliere me ma tanto le mie urle sarebbero state vane:non mi avresti mai scelto"...


secondo me se prima eri confusa ora lo sei di piu ...
nn lasciarne uno per cercarne un'altro ......


----------

